# Cargar bateria de 12V (coche)



## lytos

Que posibilidades tengo de cargar una batería de coche suelta sin tener que comprar un cargador de los que hay específicos para ello?, me refiero que me parece excesivo comprarme un cargador de estos solo para cargar una batería de coche de vez en cuando...  me imagino que haya mas posibilidades.

Se podría con un convertidor que tengo de 12V a 220V? conectándolo cuando estoy andando con el coche y sin ponerlo en "on" ?

Alguien me da alguna idea?

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## josepower

La manera más eficiente para cargar una batería de coche o una batería de plomo ácido es utilizar un cargador conmutado en lugar de un cargador lineal.

Ventajas conmutado:                   Ventajas del lineal:

- Peso                                        - Precio
- Tamaño                                   - Sencillo de reparar
- Carga rápida
- Temperatura

Inconvenientes conmutado:         Inconvenientes del lineal:

- Difícil de reparar                       - Peso
- Caro                                        - Baja eficiencia en la carga
                                                 - Tecnología en deshuso
                                                 - Altas temperaturas en los componentes
                                                 - En algunos casos puede ser preciso ventilación forzada
                                                 - Muy voluminoso

Los cargadores de batería son simples de realizar, pero se deben tener en cuenta parámetros de carga como la capacidad de la batería para suministrar una corriente de carga constante y la tensión de flotación de la batería. Lo ideal es que la corriente de carga vaya disminuyendo en función de acercarnos a la tensión de flotación algo tan simple como usar comparadores que monitorizan la tensión en la batería, de esta forma la corriente tiene que ir disminuyendo paulatinamente hasta alcanzar la tensión de flotación que tenga la batería, que dependerá del número de celdas conectadas en serie/paralelo. 

Si queremos un cargador sencillo, se puede utilizar una fuente de alimentación con salida variable y ajustable en corriente. En función de la aplicación, si se trata de una aplicación de tipo back-up ó es una carga/descarga muy continuada se recomienda seguir algoritmos de carga muy distintos. En el primer caso, back-up, se recomienda cargar la batería a un nivel de una corriente de carga del orden de un 10 a un 15 % de la capacidad de la batería, por lo tanto, si tenemos una batería de 12 V y 7 Ah, la deberemos cargar a una corriente constante ajustada con nuestra fuente de alimentación a C/10=0,7 A y la tensión de carga ajustada alrededor de 14,2 V para poder cargar la batería. En el caso de usar baterías para aplicaciones de carga cíclica donde existe un numero de cargas y descargas mas continuado y repetido se recomienda hacer un "trickle charge", es decir una carga rápida, por ejemplo en el mismo caso anterior se debería cargar a un orden de unos 2,4 A aproximadamente para poder tener en servicio la batería lo antes posible. Evidentemente, la carga rápida tiene como inconveniente la reducción drástica de la vida de la batería y es por ello que es recomendable que la batería sea de una calidad o prestaciones mínimas para garantizar un ciclo de vida óptimo para cada aplicación.


----------



## cocomix

yo uso un simple transformador de un tren en miniatura, ofrece desde 12v hasta 16v con un control que tiene, lo que no se ahora mismo es cuantos Ah tiene, pero yo solo conecto el positivo del transformador al positivo de la bateria y el negativo al negativo, asi de sencillo y lo dejo caragndo toda una noche y ya tengo la bateria llena.


----------



## aldoperex

hola que tal ,quiero cargar baterias de 12v de 12Ah , (Creo son los amperios  por hora)
, el detalle es que cargo con una fuente de 35 watts , que me da 1.9 A , y 16 v . me menciono un ingeniero que para una buena carga tengo que aumentar la corriente y disminuir el voltaje,  ALGUIEN ME PUEDE AYUDAR , ORIENTAR  Y / O EXPLICAR,?,,  MUCHAS GRCIAS por su ayuda..


----------



## Fogonazo

Para cargar cualquier bateria tienes 2 variables, intensidad y tiempo.
Una bateria de 12A/H se cargara en 1 hora con una corriente de 12A o en 12 horas con una corriente de 1 A. El segundo caso es mas saludable (Para la bateria).

Si tu fuente da 16 VCC limita la corriente de carga con una resistencia y si lo quieres mas profecional agrega un comparador que corte la carga cuando la bateria este totalmente cargada.

12A/h para una bateria de auto es muy poco, suelen tener 45A/H o mas


----------



## aldoperex

OK, MUCHAS GRACIAS POR LA EXPLICACION, ahora comprendo mejor, he encontrado un circuiro con unos scr's (son 2) , lo del comparador imagino que queda cubierto con ese cargador que compara la carga de la bateria mediante un zener y des activa la compuerta de uno de los scr's cuando ya tiene la carga suficiente, o te referias a otro tipo de comparador, se me ocurre tambien  y si cargo la bateria a 2 A durante 6 horas ?¿ ... 
GRacias Fogonazo si sabes.


----------



## pablin

yo me he armado este cargador de baterias y me anda perfecto. en realidad es un comparador de tension vos le podes configurar el inicio y el corte de carga incluso podes mantener por flote. lo unico es que van a tener que hacer el pcb con algun programa yo lo hice con el pcb wizard.


----------



## analfabeta

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Para cargar cualquier bateria tienes 2 variables, intensidad y tiempo.
> Una bateria de 12A/H se cargara en 1 hora con una corriente de 12A o en 12 horas con una corriente de 1 A. El segundo caso es mas saludable (Para la bateria).
> 
> Si tu fuente da 16 VCC limita la corriente de carga con una resistencia y si lo quieres mas profecional agrega un comparador que corte la carga cuando la bateria este totalmente cargada.
> 
> 12A/h para una bateria de auto es muy poco, suelen tener 45A/H o mas



Revivo el tema para no hacer otro

Tengo una duda, por azares de destino tengo una bateria de coche de 80A/H que no tiene mas de 3 años de uso y me la dieron porque dicen que ya no sirve, le medi el voltaje y da 5V, asi que le conecte un transformador de 12V a 1A y lo deje un par de horas, medi el voltaje y ahora son 8V (supongo se esta cargando) medi la corriente para ver si estaba pasando 1A, pero no, solo eran 100mA, asi que haciendo las cuentas suena a demasiado tiempo e impractico, aplico ley de ohm, tengo 12V, quiero 1A, necesito 12ohms, conecto la resistencia en serie y solo tengo 300mA ¿porque? la bateria no sirve? hay algun dato que necesite saber y no tome en cuenta?

Quiero cargar la bateria pero lo mas sencillo posible, sin integrados o comparadores, no me interesa leds indicadores o cosa por el estilo (por el momento)


----------



## Nilfred

La batería Plomo-Ácido de mas de 2 años no sirve, la hayas usado o no.
Si tenía 5v estaba muerta.
Si tenía 5v y le metiste 12v sin regular la corriente la mataste.
Para que carge necesitas como mínimo entre 13,5v y 13,8v
Si tiene solo 8v luego de cargarla tendrías al menos 2 de 6 celdas en corto.
Si tenes 5v, queres 12v y 1A, necesitas una resistencia de 7Ω 7W ¡Pobre Ohm, debe estar revolviéndose en su tumba!


----------



## analfabeta

gracias por la respuesta

entonces ya no hay modo de cargarla, nada mas tengo otra duda, se que son muy básicas, pero mejor saberlo, como puedo regular la corriente en un transformador de 12v 1A? y ¿como hiciste el cálculo para la resistencia? no sabia que debia tener en cuenta el voltaje actual de la bateria (es una bateria de coche, deberia dar 12v pero si mido da 5v asi sin carga)


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿Saben lo que es mecánica de campo?
Todo sencillito , "lo atamo con alambre, lo atamo"

Una vez le reparé (y le hice otros nuevos) electrificadores rurales a un cuñado.
Mi sorpresa fué ver cómo cargaban las baterías, que son las de auto, por un lado tenían un cargador convencional con selectora, amperímetro y voltímetro, colorado  , muy bonito.
.
Pero por el otro lado cargaban la batería directo con los 220 Vac. en serie con un cuarzo de una estufa de 500 Watts y un díodo de 10 Amperes por 1.000 Volts, montado prolijamente en un viejo tablerito de mármol   .
Me lo quedo mirando... antes tenía un coso gris lleno de aletas me dice mi cuñado (rectificador de selenio), se quemó y le pusieron ese cosito (díodo). Sigo mirando ... ¿y la lámpara ésta de 25 Watts para que es?.
Se carga con el cuarzo, y con ésta llave se cambia a esa lamparita que es para mantenerla mientras no se la usa !

JAJAJA  Cargadores automáticos con cruce corriente constante a tensión de flote, se me vino a la mente
Así que con una vieja estufa de cuarzo, una lámpara de 25, un díodo de 10A x 1.000V y una llave inversora , tenían un cargador y flote JEJE.

*MUCHO OJO QUE ASÍ QUEDAN ELECTRIFICADOS LOS BORNES DE LA BATERÍA, NO SE PUEDE CARGAR ASÍ LA BATERÍA COLOCADA EN EL AUTOMÓVIL NI CONECTADA A NADA.*


----------



## Nilfred

Pero sos de Argentina, igual que yo, seguramente te llego el pequeño aumento del 100% en la factura de luz como a mí: Ese cargador que describís no parece muy eficiente.
Si era solo un chiste anécdotico, bueno, en ese caso: Jajaja.


----------



## DOSMETROS

NILFRED . . .  es anecdótico , si   , pero al mismo tiempo puede SACAR DEL APURO a cualquiera  .

Con una lámpara de 100 Watts y un diódo de 3 A. 500V cargas una batería de gel de 7 Amperes hora en una nochecita  .

No rompés nada aunque la batería esté en corto, además el pulsado de picos altos moviliza iones cuando están sulfatadas y duras de recargar.

Sencillamente, si la impedancia de la batería fuera infinita , los pulsos serían de 309 Volts , en la medida que vaya bajando la impedancia , aumentará la carga , bajando drásticamente la tensión y aumentando la corriente, de todas maneras queda limitada a 454 mA en caso de corto circuito.

Hago notar que durante la carga, la lámpara queda a medio encender, su resistencia es más baja y circula más corriente que si estubiera completamente encendida.

*ATENCIÓN , LO REPITO ; CUIDADO CON LOS BORNES QUE QUEDAN A 220 VOLTS*


----------



## boximil1

monstruo el desperdicio de energia y el riesgo (ya se que avisaste y esta muy bien hacerlo) .

pensaron que ambas cosas se solucionan con un transformador de dicroicas (**) viejo (pero que funcione claro esta) y usando el mismo sistema ?

((((**) para no poner transformador de 15v 4 amper u otro valor raro  que hay que ir a una casa especializada )))), mas comun imposible.


----------



## Nilfred

Si antes no parecía eficiente ahora con los datos que me tiras te confirmo:

(309v - 13,8v) × 0,454A = 134W desperdiciados al pedo.
(13,8v - 12v) × 0,454A = 0.817W Usados realmente para cargar la batería.
η = 0.817W ÷ 134.817W = 0.6%, dije bien es 6‰

Me da tanto asco que voy a botonear al moderador para que esta porquería no aparesca ni en joda en el buscador.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pucha que hay que ser un gil de goma, no leer correctamente y opinar sobradamente !

Quién habló de eficiencia , rendimiento , decoro o tecnoligía de punta . . . 

Se titula "mecánica de campo" y es sólo eso !

O acaso no veían Mac Ghiver de niñitos !

JAJAJAJA


----------



## boximil1

y si, son respuestas feas.

algo hace falta ........

yoga quizas ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

BOXIMIL . . .  ok todo bién   

Cuando estudiaba Ingeniería UBA allá por el 80, si en un examen de 10 preguntas con 4 items en cada una cometías un ERROR DE CONCEPTO, eso te reprobaba el examen, se llamaba curva de corrección logarítmica, era odioso. Contestabas correctamente todo , salvo en un item en que cometias el famoso error de concepto y Kaput, a la lona. Contestabas bién 39 de 40 (9,75) pero te aplazaban con un dos. Los errores de cálculo por pifiarle a una tecla en la calculadora ... en general eran negociables.

Al final entendí que el objetivo era hacernos pensar y no contestar estupideces solo por rellenar, en ese caso era preferible omitir o callar.

NILFRED, Ud. comete aquí al menos dos , sinó tres errores de concepto.
Los errores de concepto matemáticos y/o eléctricos le propongo como ejercicio que los resuelva Ud. mismo (si no lo logra se los posteo en el próximo).
El tercer error de concepto es que los foros son para aprender, resolver y compartir información! 

ATTE  Dosmetros

  .


----------



## arields1

Haber si sube, este circuito de fuente regulada en 13,8 Volt, espero que a alguno le sirva.


----------



## Nilfred

Mirá si voy a perder tiempo en calcular bien eso, me basta con el cálculo que hice para descartarlo y si estoy cerca lo descarto por el calor que genera sin calcular nada.

Ese último circuito tampoco me gusta, las resistencias de 5W son caras y los 2955 mas caros, por esa plata me hago una switching, aunque la eficiencia del 86% que me da el circuito a simple vista me parece insuperable.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Si antes no parecía eficiente ahora con los datos que me tiras te confirmo:
> 
> (309v - 13,8v) × 0,454A = 134W desperdiciados al pedo.
> (13,8v - 12v) × 0,454A = 0.817W Usados realmente para cargar la batería.


 
NILFRED, lo que natura non da . . .  conmutada non presta

Para desasnarlo un poco, el cálculo no se hace con la tensión de pico 309V y debería hacerse con la eficaz 220V, además se olvida que es un solo díodo , así que quítele una mitad.

Su cuenta: (309v - 13,8v) × 0,454A = 134W desperdiciados al pedo. 

La cuenta:  (220v - 13,8v) × 0,454A / 2  = 46W 


¡Que es el la tercera parte de su cálculo! . . . 

Yo describí "Mecánica de campo"

pregunta ¿en el campo las conmutadas crecen de la bosta?

ATTE Dosmetros

.


----------



## Nilfred

Ahh, mirá vos, che: ¿Pero, cambia en algo la eficiencia?
Me parece que omitiste deliberadamente la última parte del cálculo que es la que nos concierne:
η = 0.817W ÷ 46.817W = 1,74%
Con esto no justifico que tu cálculo esté bien, solo uso los números que presentas.


----------



## arields1

Hay muchas veces donde la matemática está bien pero el concepto aplicado está mal, entonces, para verificar lo teorizado existen las mediciones, y para este caso donde hay diferecias de opinión, podemos decir que la eficiencia estaría dada por: Potencia entregada sobre potencia consumida, y entonces medimos y exponemos la mediciones en el foro para que sea de alguna utilidad y aprendamos todos. También recordemos que no todo lo que brilla es oro y que al momento de calcular algo, debemos saber todos los límites de los elementos involucrados en lo que vamos a calcular, no sea cosa que algo no tenido en cuenta nos haga hacer mal el trabajo, y digo esto por dos motivos: 1º; Una batería tiene dos limitaciones, la tensión y la corriente de carga y 2º; Una fuente conmutada mal hecha o mal calculada o con materiales de mala calidad, puede permitir el paso de pulsos de corriente inadecuados que acortan la vida de la batería, y es por eso que yo prefiero para cargar una batería una fuente analógica.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si ARRILDS , aquí no había tema para discutir, yo les contaba lo que había visto funcionando hace años en un campo, para cargar las baterías de los electrificadores de alambrados y justamente titulado "MECÁNICA DE CAMPO"

Metodo que he usado personalmente como EMERGENCIA , y que presisamente durante una emergencia es absolutamente eficiente.

Por otro lado he comentado que es excelente para mover baterías duras de cargar por estar sulfatadas sus placas, baterías que se niegan a la carga con un cargador convencional de 17 Volts, pueden ser cargadas así. Una vez cargada , se usa y se reintenta su recarga por métodos convencionales ¿ok? ¿capishi?

A mi la cuenta me da, que si una batería de coche que vale cien dólares y se niega a ser cargada y yo la resusito con una botellita de recuperador de baterías (agua destilada con ácido sulfúrico) y por un par de Kilowatios. . . entonces es SUPER EFICIENTE.

En un próximo post les voy a poner cómo se recuperan las baterías de gel.

 .


----------



## arields1

Tal vez el colega Nilfred  toma en forma absoluta la palabra eficiencia y yo diría con el respeto que merecen ambos que le queda mejor la palabra "ingenioso" al método y donde no se juzga la eficiencia del de él y te saca del apuro con pocos elementos y sin gasto de dinero, porque si bien el circuito que hice yo es una fuente regulada y equivale a un buen alternador y te recupera una batería en dos horas sin matarla ni siquiera maltratarla cuesta sus buenos mangos.
Espero con interés el post para aprender cómo recuperar una batería de gel.


----------



## DOSMETROS

.
ARIELDS1  . . . Ud primero lee, se informaciónrma, usa el criterio y el respeto, y ésto se nota!

Voy escribiendo el Tutorialcito, el problema viene en la parte en que si la batería se niega, le meto mi cargador estilo campo JAJAJA   

.


----------



## Eduardo

Es el tipo de problema el que decide cual es la mejor solucion.  En este caso se tiene una bateria descargada donde lo mas probable es que este arruinada, pero se la quiere tratar de cargar para verificar.

Cual es el 'mejor' metodo ?  --> A menos que Analfabeta *ya tuviera en su casa* un transformador acorde y componentes, la mejor solucion es la de DosMetros.  
Porque primero hay que ver si la bateria sirve, que sea un metodo ineficiente no tiene importancia. *Despues, si la bateria anda (o puede recuperarse) y se usa  seguido por supuesto que hay que pensar en otra cosa*.

Usar este sistema en el medio del campo tiene sus pro y sus contra.
Las contras son logicamente el mayor consumo electrico y *por sobre todo el riesgo de electrocucion* --> Con una sola queja al sindicato por una patadita que haya ligado un empleado vas a tener que comprar 1 cargador y pagar multas+abogados por 300.

Las ventajas son la sencillez y ser practicamente indestructible. No hay que olvidarse que estando en el medio del campo esto es una virtud.




DosMetros:  
Respecto al calculo de potencias, se supone que la corriente de cortocircuito de 454mA medida fue con amperimetro de CC, porque a los fines de carga de la bateria es lo que interesa. 
Si fue medido con pinza amperometrica comun, como lo que te mide realmente es 1.11×valor_medio_de_la_componente_alterna   , salvo que haya sido corregido con una tabla, no sirve.

Cuando haces _(220v - 13,8v) × 0,454A / 2 = 46W _ 
*Eso seria valido si los 454mA fueran eficaces *y el _(220v - 13,8v)_ una aproximacion a la tension eficaz en extremos de la resistencia (por suerte es carga resistiva).

Para hacerla mas simple, calculo solamente la disipacion de la resistencia en la peor condicion (cortocircuito).
Como se esta trabajando con una rectificacion de media onda --> El valor eficaz de la tension no sera 220/2 sino 220/raiz(2)=155V
Y la corriente eficaz, si Icc=454mA fue la componente continua medida a tester, entonces Ieficaz= pi/2*Icc = 713 mA  
(Ojo! esto es valido solamente para rectificacion de media onda y carga resistiva)

Disipara entonces Pdis = Veficaz*Ieficaz = 155 × 0.713  = 110W 

Hilar mas fino considerando la caida del diodo y la tension de la bateria no tiene mucho sentido, porque como la resistencia de la estufa varia con la temperatura --> el valor teorico va a dar menor que el valor real y siempre va a ser cercano a los 100W.

Saludos.


----------



## boximil1

cuando uno esta en una charla a mi en lo particular me parece importante identificar el tema principal para no irse para cualquier lado.

lo ingenioso del metodo de dosmetros y sencillez de concepto es asi, tambien puso lo peligroso en negritas, lo de ineficiente es obvio y no daba para mucho ni necesitaba hacer cuentas, se ve la desproporcion , es un circuito serie asi que la corriente es la misma, de los 220v solo van a la bateria 13v , asi de sencillo.

no da para mas y cualquier diferencia es anecdotica e intrascendente ya que no originara grandes disgustos.

pero aqui surge algo distinto, algo que si a vecs genera grandes disgustos.
ninfred primero y dosmetros despues, mandaron respuestas bastante groseras, si, el primero inicia y el segundo la sigue.
solo lo marco o lo señalo, no juzgo por que a mi tambien me ha pasado de estar en uno y otro caso.

veo muchisima gente en la calle , en el trabajo, que en seguida se sienten que les mojan la oreja, y una cosa lleva a la otra en escalada, seguro que quien tuvo la primer descortesia es quien tuvo la mayor culpa por iniciar el fuego.

pero el verdadero problema es ese y lo grande es encontrar solucion a los problemas (mas grande es evitarlos) .

ya se que no pasara nada a mayores, pero solo se los recalco, para que no la sigan con lo de calculos de potencia que es algo ya obvio, dediquen algo de tiempo y energia a calcular soluciones a problemas mayores, como llevarnos bien .  

asi el dia que me raye yo me podran parar el carro con paciencia y cortesia


----------



## Nilfred

Hola, vengo a continuar con el forobardo:
La rectificación de media onda es sin otro condensador mas que la batería, durante un semiciclo circula corriente, en el otro semiciclo es como si estuviese desenchufado.
Lo iba a decir antes pero, iba a tener que bajar la tremenda cantidad de lineas que bajo el colega Eduardo para explicar cuales son las implicancias: No importa el amperímetro que uses ni donde lo pongas, el valor que te da es cualquiera entre el valor real y 0A, un amperímetro ideal, debería darte la media para que luego puedas corregir, lo cuál significa que en definitiva depende del amperímetro.
Esto de linealizar cuestiones no lineales tampoco me gusta así que podemos expresarlo en cámara lenta así:
*La eficiencia varía*: durante un semiciclo es 100% eficiente porque no hay consumo ya que no se usa el ciclo negativo, luego de 0v a 13,8v el diodo sigue impidiendo la conducción y sigue siendo 100% eficiente, de los 13,8v a los 309v la eficiencia se va al carajo rápidamente hasta un valor cercano a los 3‰ según las últimas aproximaciones, de 309v a 13,8v y de 13,8 a 0 resulta simétrico al ¼ de ciclo anterior, luego el ciclo se repite.
Bueno, cualquier cosa paso mas tarde a tirar otro balde de agua para que sigan chapoteando. ¿Quién dijo carnaval?


----------



## arields1

Acá nadie está cuestionado la eficiencia del sistema planteado por dosmetros ni creo que a alguien le importe, y si en alguna oportunidad llegás a quedar sin batería en el medio del campo no te va a quedar otra que usar este sistema por más ineficiente que sea.


----------



## hazard_1998

dos metros, a raiz de lo que comentas me viene a la memoria la experiencia que tuve al reparar un cargador de marca SAFT NIFE alemania

dicho cargador era de 250 Vcc 5 Acc y servia para cargar un banco de 210 vasos de 1.2 V de níquel cadmio de 50 Ah, cuando voy a la instalación me encuentro que el susodicho consistía de: 1 transformador elevador con distintas derivaciones en su devanado primario, un inductor de corriente alterna conectado en serie con el primario del transformador, una serie de relays que conmutaban las derivaciones del transformador dependiendo de la tension de baterías ( hacia fondo-flote) y un rectificador de selenio que mandaba la rectificada directamente a baterias. este cargador estuvo en funcionamiento normal en una subestación durante cerca de 25 años, hasta que por efectos del tiempo se jorobaron unos relays ( mugre en los contactos) se le reacondicionaron y sigue como si nada.... jeje...... recuerdo que el lugar era en la punta de un espigón de carga de una mina de hierro en la Patagonia, precisamente en la punta a 1200 metros de la costa, viento a morir, tierra y arena a patadas, descargas atmosféricas cotidianamente, sin hablar de variaciones de tensión de linea constantemente, ademas el poco mantenimiento que hay es con gente que hace mantenimiento eléctrico, que si le nostras un BC337 te miran con cara de circunstancia, y que lo mas delicado que pueden hacer es conectar un cable de 1,5 mm en una bornera ...

.....a ver quien tiene la autoridad para decir que eso es una porquería y que hay que poner un cargador switching....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Jeje me encantó tu cargador HAZARD, lo que más me gustó es el inductor en serie con la entrada Jeje   . . .

Les cuento "antiguedades" europeas, en general los tanos y los alemanes son bastante brillantes a la hora de diseñar.

Antiguedad 40 años:  Relé temporizado electro-NEUMÁTICO , si , si y todavía cada tanto los veo andando, es un relé a bobina que mecanicamente presiona además de los platinos, a un fuelle de goma que tiene una valvulita y un chicler de aguja a rosca para regularle el aire y obvio, el tiempo. Para menos de 10 segundos , digamos  .

Los hay con retardo en la conexión o en la desconexión y hasta dobles, la goma tiene 40 años y no están ni resecos ni podridos, los hay también con fuelle de cuero  engrasado, tiene unos filtritos para que no se atasque pelusa en el chicler. Siemens, Telemecanique, Merlin Gerin, Schneider se han de estar revolviendo en sus tumbas jajajaja.

Antiguedad 50 años - Timer programable en la conexión o desconexión de TIEMPOS LARGOS. . . ¡éste es magnífico  !
Hablo de tiempos largos, de hasta un día. A los que con transistores, operacionales, compuertas o 555 hayamos querido hacerlos . . . ya sabemos lo inestable, si es por tiempo de carga de capacitor electrolítico, probablemente no llegue nunca porque seguramente la fuga supere a la carga (todos conocemos el tantalio). Por descarga de electrolítico es mas probable lograrlo aunque también inestable.
Buéh . . . al grano, éste aparato medía 20 cms x 20 cms x 25 cms (5 x 5 x 10 los actuales?) y era una joya de la miniaturización, pesaría cómo 10 kilos a pesar de su carcasa de aluminio fundido y consumiría unos 100watts.
¿Cómo funcionaba? Un oscilador valvular al que se le podía conmutar la frecuencia con escala de capacitores a llave selectora, y ajuste fino a potenciómetro, amplificador push pull moviendo un motorcito sincrónico cómo los de los relojes eléctricos de la época de mi abuelo, con un mecanismo de traba y resorte hacia un lado, que hacía que sólo arrancara en un sentido de giro. Reducción de engranajes y leva para accionar los contactos finales.! ! ! ! ! La leva tenía además un sistema con un solenoide y resorte para reposicionar la leva rapidamente para una nueva cuenta.

Ese timer accionaba un emisor de ultravioleta que era cómo las antiguas lámparas de cine, dos carbones cobreados haciendo arco con una relojería para acercarlos a medida que se gastan y un transformador de supongo 6Kw o más.

Hoy usan lámpara UV de 5Kw con equipo

¿quien tiene más?  

.


----------



## hazard_1998

juaaaaaa, te cuento que los retardos neumaticos se siguen fabricando.... y a motor sincronico tambien, de hecho AEG alemania los sigue haciendo pero para seccionadores grandes ( + de 6600VCA y cientos de amperes) merlin gerin tambien... en fin, hay un monton de cosas que por mas que hayan pasado años y años y que han mejorado, siguen usando metodos que se usaban hace 40 años, los seccionadores con servomecanismos por ej....


----------



## hazard_1998

tambien me viene a la memoria un retardo de luz de escalera de edificio a metronomo mecanico y con ajuste de tiempo corriendo la pesita en el brazo del pendulo juaaa


----------



## DOSMETROS

No sabía que todavía se hacían los neumàticos!

JEJEJE los Lescano a péndulo   , un electroiman cargaba la cuerda y tenía un péndulo con escape de áncora como los relojes, y la famosa pesita, siiiiiiii año 70 eso


----------



## hazard_1998

entra aca:
http://www.schneider-electric.com.ar/documents/recursos/myce/capitulo03_1907.pdf

y busca en la pagina 53.....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Miralo vos , viene como aditivo!
Te comento algo, uso contactores Telemecanique hace ponele 20 años, y en el ultimo año he notado que vienen flojos de platinos, los están berreteando parece   .
Así que estoy viendo a que marca pasarme, quizás Merlin , pero son del mismo grupo Shneider?


----------



## hazard_1998

si, de hecho merlin no fabrica contactores, sino telemecanique, otra marca, AEG y sino siemens.


----------



## DOSMETROS

De los SIemens en su momento me había pasado a Telemecanique porque eran mejores, los Hitachi de esa época eran malos, y ahora de los Siemens o Aeg cual es mejor?


----------



## gabriel_sand

Hola amigos:

Tengo un problema. Necesito automatizar un Cargador de Baterías de Camión de 24Volts.
Tengo un transformador de 24volts 40 ampere, el cual está rectificado con dos diodos (400 volts, 40 ampere cada uno).
Para lograr que la batería se desconecte una vez alcanzada la carga, utilicé el siguiente circuito propuesto en este foro también (adjunto foto).

Detallo brevemente el funcionamiento:
El cargador de baterías se basa en la utilización de un circuito operacional (LM741) configurado como comparador de tensión.
Se tiene una tensión de referencia (debida a D3) aplicada en la entrada no inversora, la cual se compara con la tensión de la batería a cargar.
Cuando la tensión de la batería es inferior a la programada a través de R6, el amplificador operacional hace conducir al transistor el cual activa el relé que conecta el cargador a la red de 220 Vca.
Una vez que la batería alcanza la tensión estipulada y después de un cierto retardo determinado por C2 el relé se desactiva. Esto se hace porque al ser igual la tensión de referencia con la tensión de la batería ya cargada, el relé cortaría al cargador con el riesgo de que la batería no se halle completamente cargada o para evitar que el sistema tienda a oscilar ante las pequeñas variaciones de la tensión controlada.
Una vez transcurrido el tiempo de retardo del relé se desconecta de la red domicialiaria ya que la batería se ha cargado completamente por lo que el sistema queda preparado para funcionar nuevamente.
R7 se utiliza para fijar la tensión de encendido del cargador.

El circuito de control funciona correctamente. Lo he configurado para que corte al llegar a 26.5 volts. Lo he probado con una fuente externa regulable que sube de 20volts a 30volts (simulando ser una bateria que se va cargando) y anda perfectamente cortando a los 26.5 volts.

El problema está cuando conecto el circuito de control al transformador y la batería descargada de 20 volts.
Al encender el equipo, el relé efectivamente se cierra conectando el transformador a la red de 220v. Esto hace que el capacitor C1 se cargue a 34volts. El circuito de control hace que se desconecte el relé pues se ha excedido los 26.5 volts configurados para el corte.
C1 se descargará a través de R6, y cuando descienda por debajo del valor seteado por R7 repetirá el proceso.

El éxito del circuito radica en que la muestra de tensión de R6 sea la tensión efectiva de la batería, sin embargo como me ha pasado y he podido medir, a bornes de la batería siempre tendré 34 volts del transformador rectificado.

¿Cómo hacer entonces? Necesito si me pueden ayudar por favor.


----------



## arields1

El problema principal de este circuito es que le falta un limitador de corriente entre la los 34 Volt y la batería, entonces apenas prenda se apagará y si se anula el corte, con 34 Volt haras pelota la batería, lo ideal para mí, que he trabajado mucho con estas cosas, es regular la fuente en 27.6 Volt que de esta manera no necesita ningún corte, carga la batería en tiempo óptimo sin dañarla y la deja en estado de flotación sin pasarla nunca de carga, porque equivaldría a un alternador.


----------



## gabriel_sand

Estimado Ariel, muchas gracias por tu contestación.
Me permito hacerte unas consultas mas aprovechando tu amabilidad.

Me queda entendido lo de regular la tensión a un valor de voltaje fijo de 27.6 volts.
Ahora bien, puedo conectar entonces en forma directa la tensión regulada (y con capacidad de corrientes altas) en forma directa a la batería?... esta se irá cargando sola y cuando llegue a estar cargada quedará consumiendo automáticamente un valor bajo de corriente que no la destruirá? (flote)
Perdon por la pregunta, no entiendo muy bien cuál es el principio de carga de una bateria SLA. No entiendo si dejando la tensión fija y regulada, el consumo de corriente se acomoda de manera automatica desde un valor alto (carga rápida) a un valor bajo que no la destruye (flote).


----------



## arields1

Al estar regulada la tensión en 27.6 Volt nunca se pasa de corriente de carga, si la fuente tiene capacidad sufiente, la corriente entregada será el valor óptimo siempre e irá bajando paulatinamente a medida que se vaya cargando hasta llegar al estado de flotación. Todo esto que digo está bien, en tanto y en cuanto la batería esté en buen estado, porque si tiene un vaso en corto, los demás recibirán más tensión y por lo tanto se pasará de corriente corriendo riezgo el resto de los vasos, empezando por producirce hidrólisis y los secará de a poco y los arruinará.
Con la fuente regulada en 27.6 Volt, si tiene capacidad suficiente, en 2 horas te carga la batería a full.


----------



## gabriel_sand

Osea que, suponiendo una batería en buen estado:

1) Un cargador automático es tan simple como una fuente regulada en 27.6 vdc y con capacidad de corriente?

2) Como me decís en tu respuesta en 2 horas (aprox.) tendría la batería cargada. Ahora bien, si no la desconecto por varias horas mas, no la destruyo? la corriente se acomoda a un valor de flote pese a seguir alimentándola con 27.6 vdc?


----------



## arields1

gabriel_sand dijo:
			
		

> Osea que, suponiendo una batería en buen estado:
> 
> 1) Un cargador automático es tan simple como una fuente regulada en 27.6 vdc y con capacidad de corriente?
> 
> 2) Como me decís en tu respuesta en 2 horas (aprox.) tendría la batería cargada. Ahora bien, si no la desconecto por varias horas mas, no la destruyo? la corriente se acomoda a un valor de flote pese a seguir alimentándola con 27.6 vdc?


Así es, y como dato extra, el voltaje puede bajar hasta 27.2 Volt, es decir, entre 27.2 y 27.6 es el valor adecuado, además tené en cuenta, que en un vehículo que está funcionando entre 6 y 8 horas como un camión en la ruta, a la batería no le sucede nada, auque creo que se usan dos baterías de 12 Volt en serie pero para el caso es lo mismo.


----------



## gabriel_sand

Como corolario:

1) Entonces por qué tantos circuitos dando vuelta por internet acerca de "cargador con corte" ?... es para no seguir consumiendo energía de la red electrica una vez que ya la batería sigue cargando con la corriente de flote?

2) La flotación por ende sería un estado final inevitable de una carga, cierto?... No es que se deba inducir a un "modo de flotación" sino que es un estado obligado por la resistencia interna de la bateria al ser cargada a tope, correcto?


----------



## arields1

No sé qué idea tiene la gente de cómo debe cargarse una batería, algunos creen que es lo mismo cualquiera, ya sea de níkel cadmio o plomo ácido y nada que ver, las de plomo ácido se cargan así, de hecho en los automotores se usan así duran simpre que no las sobrecarguen y las usen bien.
Hay un detalle, cuando una batería empieza usarce, se de usar siempre o mantenerse en flotación, si pasa más de un mes sin uso, se deteriora, se sulfata de adentro y no sé porqué. Jajajaja!


----------



## gabriel_sand

Para definir entonces la configuración final. El cargador que quiero hacer es uno que pueda conectarle la bateria y poder dejarlo por largas horas conectado. Que si bien en 2 horas (aprox) tendré plena carga, que no me destruya la batería cuando vuelva al cabo de 8 o 10 horas (jejeje).

Hice un esquema con 2 configuraciones. Cual sería la correcta?.. si es la configuracion "B", de qué valor de resistencia estaríamos hablando?


----------



## gabriel_sand

Para definir entonces la configuración final. El cargador que quiero hacer es uno que pueda conectarle la bateria y poder dejarlo por largas horas conectado. Que si bien en 2 horas (aprox) tendré plena carga, que no me destruya la batería cuando vuelva al cabo de 8 o 10 horas (jejeje).

Hice un esquema con 2 configuraciones. Cual sería la correcta?.. si es la configuracion "B", de qué valor de resistencia estaríamos hablando?


----------



## Nilfred

Aplicando el principio de Arquímedes que decía que:

*R = V / I*

Donde:
*R =* Resistencia de carga
*V =* Diferencia de tensión entre el cargador y la batería (descargada)
*I = * Intensidad máxima soportada por la batería (C/10)

o lo que es lo mismo *R = (V - Vo) / (C / 10h)* nos da que necesitamos:

R = (27.6v - 24v) / ( 180Ah / 10h )= *0.2Ω* Valor comercial: 0.22Ω

Luego por el mismo principio hayamos la potencia necesaria para ir a comprar la resistencia y responder a la pregunta del vendedor: ¿Medio Watt? -¿WTF?

*P = V² / R*

Donde:
*P =* Potencia mínima de la Resistencia de carga en Watts

o lo que es lo mismo *P = (V - Vo)² / R* nos da que necesitamos:

P = (27.6v - 24v)² / 0.22Ω = *58.9W* No es comercial, la fabricas o cargas mas lento:

R = (27.6v - 24v)² / 25W = 0.52Ω Valor comercial: 0.47Ω

I = (27.6v - 24v) / 0.47Ω = 7.66A por cada resistencia en paralelo de 0.47Ω 25W (ponele 2)

Mejor 5 resistencias de 1Ω 15W en paralelo.

No encontré el dato del la capacidad de carga de la batería (C) en el hilo (malditos novatos) es algo así como 60Ah, si dice 800Ah crank current o algo así no sirve seguí buscando.

Edit 1: Nuevos datos, mas fórmulas y al fin resultados.


----------



## gabriel_sand

Muchas gracias por tu aporte!... Todo correcto con los calculos... jejeje.. (hasta verguenza me da haber preguntado por ese valor de resietncia!)
Lo que no sabía era qué valor de Vo tomar, veo que directamente lo tomas como Vo=24vdc (la cual podria ser un poco menos con bateria descargada).

Aprovecho para hacerte una consulta mas. 

La bateria tiene una C=180A/h, la cual cargaré con una corriente de carga de 18A, habiendo colocado una resistencia de 0.2 ohm (25watt) para lograr esos 10A. (todo correcto hasta alli).
Lo que temo es lo siguien: Puedo dejar conectado ese circuito durante largas horas sin desconectarlo y sin modificar el valor de tension sin que la batería se destruya, o suceda algun problema?
Lo que no se es si la batería comenzará a tomar una corriente alta y luego a medida que se vaya cargando automáticamente comenzará a tomara una corriente baja que no la afecte ni la destruya ¿me explico?  o es necesario que luego de un cierto tiempo de carga limitandola a 10A, hay que cambiar la tension de alimentacion.


----------



## Nilfred

No, nene, no, no y no.
La tensión de la batería descargada es a lo sumo 24v, de ahi para abajo esta muerta y si no estaba muerta la rematas con el cargador.
A medida que se carga Vo sube, V y R en cambio permanecen constantes lo que hace que I baje, en el extremo donde V=Vo, I=0 ¿Capiche? Si no agarra unos ejes cartesianos y trazá la curva V-I


----------



## gabriel_sand

Totalmente claro!... con tu aporte voy comprendiendo perfectamente el funcionamiento interno.
Osea, ningun drama con dejarlo al cargador asi configurado horas y horas, cierto?.


----------



## Nilfred

Claro, en realidad no es que al final I=0 sino que I=Corriente de flote, pero eso ya es hilar demasiado fino.

PD: Puse en las fórmulas el dato de C que faltaba.


----------



## gabriel_sand

Entendido!   C era 180A/h finalmente, ni 60A/h ni 800A/h...  

Una "consulta fina": La tension regulada la elegimos 27.6 volts. Como son 12 celdas, cada a cada celda corresponderán 2.3volt. Ese valor esta bien para el régimen que le vamos a dar?
Ya que yo soy quien va a fijar el valor de tensión regulado pregunto si dejo simplemente en 2.3volt como lo charlamos, o mejor llevarlo a 2.4volt? o a 2.2volt? Gracias.


----------



## arields1

La configuración correcta es la "A" La "B" tarda más siempre ya que hay una resistencia, porque se supone que algún valor importante tendrá dado que la ponen.


----------



## arields1

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Aplicando el principio de Arquímedes que decía que:
> 
> *R = V / I*
> 
> Donde:
> *R =* Resistencia de carga
> *V =* Diferencia de tensión entre el cargador y la batería (descargada)
> *I = * Intensidad máxima soportada por la batería (C/10)
> 
> o lo que es lo mismo *R = (V - Vo) / (C / 10h)* nos da que necesitamos:
> 
> R = (27.6v - 24v) / ( 180Ah / 10h )= *0.2Ω* Valor comercial: 0.22Ω
> 
> Luego por el mismo principio hayamos la potencia necesaria para ir a comprar la resistencia y responder a la pregunta del vendedor: ¿Medio Watt? -¿WTF?
> 
> *P = V² / R*
> 
> Donde:
> *P =* Potencia mínima de la Resistencia de carga en Watts
> 
> o lo que es lo mismo *P = (V - Vo)² / R* nos da que necesitamos:
> 
> P = (27.6v - 24v)² / 0.22Ω = *58.9W* No es comercial, la fabricas o cargas mas lento:
> 
> R = (27.6v - 24v)² / 25W = 0.52Ω Valor comercial: 0.47Ω
> 
> I = (27.6v - 24v) / 0.47Ω = 7.66A por cada resistencia en paralelo de 0.47Ω 25W (ponele 2)
> 
> Mejor 5 resistencias de 1Ω 15W en paralelo.
> 
> No encontré el dato del la capacidad de carga de la batería (C) en el hilo (malditos novatos) es algo así como 60Ah, si dice 800Ah crank current o algo así no sirve seguí buscando.
> 
> Edit 1: Nuevos datos, mas fórmulas y al fin resultados.


Perdoname, Arquímedes no tiene nada que ver con la ley de Ohm.


----------



## kdtguerrag

Amigos, tengo una duda, tengo un sistema que consume 300mA (12V) y tengo una fuente con un 7812, lo que quiero es incluirle una bateria de 12 V 7Ah como back up, si se va la energia de la red la bateria entraria a funcionar y cuando vuelva se cargaria con el mismo 7812, es posible hacer esto?, si conecto la bateria en paralelo a la fuente y al sistema funcionaria?, es decir, cuando se vaya la energia de la fuente el sistema sigue funcionando, pero cuando vuelva esta energia, podria cargar la bateria...

Muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## arields1

Lo que tienes que hacer es una fuente regulada en 13.8 Volt que maneje más corriente, si se descargara mucho la batería, un 7812 no sirve más que para 1 Amper y una batería descargada de 7 Amper puede requerir bastante más al comienzo de la carga.


----------



## cristiancrm

Hola Amigos, como estan? Quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes sabe como armar un cargador de bateria de 12v a 12 v (o sea, de la misma bateria del auto cargar otra pero con menor corriente). Yo hice un circuito y eleve los 12 de la bateria a unos 14V aprox con una corriente similar al 10% de la bateria de 12v a cargar. Mi pregunta es la siguiente: tienen idea de como hacer para que la carga corte automaticamente una vez que se cargó? 

Agradezco sus comentarios.
Saludos.
Cristian.


----------



## joxele

buenas, lytos por que no la cargas usando un coche y unas pinzas de bateria? es simple


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gente les hago una consulta, tengo la batería que le reemplazaron al auto, es del tipo "sin mantenimiento". Tengo entendido que vienen selladas y revisándola, así parece. La tensión en bornes es de 12.1[V] y no indica los [Ah], solo la corriente máxima 300[A]. 

Hay algo a tener en cuenta a la hora de cargarla este tipo de baterías? La idea es transformador de 12[V] 3[A] que tengo sin uso, diodo y resistencia en serie para limitar la corriente. Me preocupaba el tema de dejarla cargando muchas horas, siendo sellada...

Saludos


----------



## arields1

En las baterías ácidas el voltaje de carga no debe superar los 13,8 Volt, lo ideal es usar una fuente regulada en ese valor, yo personalmente uso una de 25 Amper de capacidad, si se usan fuentes de menor capacidad, estando la batería muy descargada puede llegar a calentar mucho la fuente, recuerden que si superan los 13,8 Volt, la batería empieza a desdoblar el agua mezclada con el ácido por hidrólisis haciendo que baje el nivel, y por último, no hace falta un corte de carga si la fuente no supera los 13,8 Volt.


----------



## guillejose

pablin dijo:


> yo me he armado este cargador de baterias y me anda perfecto. en realidad es un comparador de tension vos le podes configurar el inicio y el corte de carga incluso podes mantener por flote. lo unico es que van a tener que hacer el pcb con algun programa yo lo hice con el pcb wizard.



Pablin yo hice el mismo circuito pero no consigo fijar el punto de 11,5 v y modificarlo para que sea una fuente en continua de vez de 220 ac, en mi caso usaría un aerogenerador dc

Tambien uso el pcb wizard pero no consigo verlo bien en su simulacion de livewire, me ayudas?


----------



## luis garcia parra

Estimados amigos necesito ayuda ya que tenmgo un cargador de baterias y este sele quemo una resistencia y un diodo el problema esta que en la salida no me esta arrojando los 6 volts sino 15 volts deseo saber si alguien sabe que resisitencia iria y porque esta conectado la resistencia en ese punto en el plano que adjunto.
ojala me puedan ayudar ya que mucho se recalientan los diodos.
http://powertool.manualsonline.com/manuals/mfg/associated/6002b.html


----------



## jpcinformatica

Hola gente!. Soy nuevo en el foro y quiero comentarles un problema paraver si me pueden ayudar.
Hace un tiempo estoy tratando de hacer una luz de emergencia casera. Consegui varios circuitos en la net que usan un tic106, pero no dieron resultado, asi que probe con un relay para poder conmutar entre cargar la bateria o encender la luz cuando los 220v de la red faltan.
El tema es que no se como realizar el circuito para cargar la bateria. Leyendo lo que hablaban en este post se me hizo mas complicado por que yo pensaba que conectandole 13o 14 volt de continua era suficiente para cargarla.
Si alguien tiene a mano un circuito para recargar bienvenido, o bien alguno de luz de emergencia completo.
Les cuento para que condiciones:
-luz de led o a lo sumo dicroica de 20w (es decir 12v)
-bateria de 12v de 4.5 ah.
Cualquier aporte me sirve, gracias!!


----------



## ft18

rafodeth dijo:
			
		

> Dejame buscar un plano que tengo por ahi y te lo envio por este medio ok



ta legal



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> El mínimo son 15 caracteres. Se puede llegar sin problemas.
> No hace falta llenarlos con símbolos y letras incoherentes.


Tomalo como una sugerencia/advertencia.


----------



## j0s3

Las baterías selladas de plomo son usadas en múltiples aplicaciones y equipos, pero la carga de ellas es un proceso complejo.

Cargar baterías SLA no parece ser difícil, pero lo realmente complicado es maximizar la vida de la batería. 

Uno puede usar los simples cargadores de corriente constante o tensión constante, como puede ser conectándola a una fuente de alimentación.  La batería se acaba cargando, pero la duración de su vida, los ciclos de carga y descarga que especifica el fabricante se acortarán sustancialmente. 

Para conseguir la vida esperada de la batería, deben usarse cargadores inteligentes, lo que al final se traduce en un importante ahorro de costes (y por supuesto, cuidamos el medio ambiente).

Detallemos las técnicas de carga:

• *Carga con Tensión Constante*. Este método es el más comúnmente usado. Las celdas de la batería dividen la tensión y ecualizan la carga entre ellas. Es importante limitar la corriente inicial de carga para evitar que se dañe la batería, y en ocaciones el cargador. Con esta técnica no se puede lograr el deseado balance de una carga rápida sin dañar o sobrecargar la batería.

• *Carga con corriente constante*. Este método se puede usar para cargar una simple celda de 2V, pero no es recomendado para cargar celdas en serie al mismo tiempo, ya que algunas celdas reaccionan al cargarse por completo antes que otras, siendo imposible saber cuando han llegado a su estado de carga completa. Si la carga continúa con la misma corriente por un periodo de tiempo elevado, algunas celdas se sobrecargarán, dañando la batería.

• *Carga dos estados tensión/corriente constante*. Este método es el ideal para cargar baterías plomo en un corto periodo de tiempo y mantenerlas en una condición de carga flotante.

Otro factor importante en las cargas de batería es la temperatura. Cuando la temperatura aumenta, la actividad química de la batería, también, con lo que la tensión de carga se debe reducir para prevenir la sobrecarga. Si la temperatura disminuye, se debe incrementar la tensión de carga.

El cargador perfecto es aquel que combina las técnicas de carga de corriente constante con el de monitoreo de la tensión de la batería y su temperatura, para reducir el tiempo de carga y  todos los estados de estrés de la misma.

La batería puede considerase completamente cargada al llegar al valor de 2.4 v/celda, debiendo en este punto conmutarse a *Carga Flotante* monitoreando en todo momento el valores de temperatura.

En la práctica, podemos llegar a prescindir del control de temperatura sin gran incidencia en el tiempo de vida del acumulador.

Otra práctica muy aconsejable es la de la limpieza de la batería. La limpieza interna, no la externa, ojo.

Durante el ciclo de vida pasando por los innumerables procesos de carga/descarga de la batería, las placas se van escamando y los residuos de dioxido de plomo precipitan al fondo del recipiente de cada celda. Estos desechos generan corrientes de fuga entre los electrodos reduciendo la capacidad de autonomía, además de otros problemas.

Por esto, sería conveniente cada 6 a 8 meses, o cuando fuera necesario, vaciar completamente la batería y enjuagarla con agua destilada.

Luego volvemos a colocarle el electrolito, el cual previamente deberíamos colarla con un trapo limpio o mejor aún, colocarle electrolito nuevo.

De todas maneras, cuando no queda otra, todo método que nos permita sortear algún contratiempo, es bienvenida la *mecanica de campo*. JEJEJEJE. A pesar de que en realidad Yo juraría que la revista se llamaba *MECANICA POPULAR*. 

En algún lugar creo que leí que *R=V/I* era parte del enunciado de la ley de Ohm.


----------



## luciano mejia

hola a todos conforme a este tema tan interesante y que a todos nos interesa quisiera que me ayudaran a resolver una duda tal vez simple para ustedes 
viendo el archivo en pdf acerca de el cargador de baterias mencinan que funciona con un transformador de 220v pero aqui en mexico la linea es a 110v
en este caso como le podria hacer para que funcionara este proyecto  
funcinaria de la misma manera si le pongo un trasformador de 110v? 
o en que varia el  voltaje de entrada
por su atencion mil gracias 
atte luciano mejia
mexico d.f


----------



## Josefe17

Una pregunta, si yo dejo una batería de 12 6.5Ah conectada indefinidamente a 13.6 v cargando le pasaría algo, o debo de regular la carga. Luego subo un circuito interesante que lleva el dispositivo, se trata de la batería de un teléfono de un ARCE (adaptador de red celular) con una conmutada y un relé y dos semiconductores que lo regulan.


----------



## fff

Saludos a todos, muy interesante el tema de las baterias de automovil, j0s3, con ese procedimiento de limpieza interna, se incrementa la vida util del acumulador? porque he visto que recientemente estan hechas para durar año y medio, maximo 2 años. Con atencion he leido todas las intervenciones y me preguntaba, si seria mas sencillo, llevar el funcionamiento del alternador fuera del automovil? en un sitio preparado para ello.
Desconozco como funciona un alternador, pero seria posible imitar eso, para asi poder realizar la carga. En algun taller de carretera, creo haber visto un cargador de baterias, hecho con una correa atada a un motor electrico (de esos de electrodomesticos) que hace girar la polea de un alernador, de ahi unos cables a los bornes de la bateria.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Josefe17 dijo:


> Una pregunta, si yo dejo una batería de 12 6.5Ah conectada indefinidamente a 13.6 v cargando le pasaría algo, o debo de regular la carga. Luego subo un circuito interesante que lleva el dispositivo, se trata de la batería de un teléfono de un ARCE (adaptador de red celular) con una conmutada y un relé y dos semiconductores que lo regulan.


 

Carga a corriente constante y se cruza a tensión constante , lo que no me acuerdo es si la tensión constante es de 12 Vdc (media carga) o de 13,8 Vdc (carga completa) 





fff dijo:


> En algun taller de carretera, creo haber visto un cargador de baterias, hecho con una correa atada a un motor electrico (de esos de electrodomesticos) que hace girar la polea de un alernador, de ahi unos cables a los bornes de la bateria.


 

Si se puede , sólo tenés que tener en cuenta la potencia , digamos que W = V x I

Y que más o menos 700 Watts es un hp y habría que agregarle algo para el roce mecánico y de la correa 


Saludos !


----------



## Nilfred

*Método de carga:*
Iniciar la carga por corriente constante a C/20.
Cargar por corriente constante a C/10, hasta que la tensión alcance 2.55V/celda.
Cargar por tensión constante a 2.45V/celda, hasta que la corriente cae por debajo de C/20.
Cargar por tensión constante a 2.25V/celda durante un máximo de 20h.

*Ejemplo para 12V 7Ah:*
C = 7Ah/h
celdas = 6
Iniciar la carga por corriente constante a 350mA.
Cargar por corriente constante a 700mA, hasta que la tensión alcance 15.3V.
Cargar por tensión constante a 14.7V, hasta que la corriente cae por debajo de 350mA.
Cargar por tensión constante a 13.5V durante un máximo de 20h.

*Método simplificado:*
Iniciar la carga con tensión de 14.7V limitada en corriente a 700mA.
Cuando la corriente cae por debajo de 350mA bajar la tensión a 13,5V.
Dar por concluida la carga a las 12h desde su inicio.

*Datos normalmente innecesarios:*
A = Amper = unidad de corriente
h = hora = unidad de tiempo
C = Capacidad de la batería en Ah/h. La máxima corriente en A a secas no sirve para nada.
V = Volt = unidad de tensión
mA = mili-Amper = 0.001A

*Cuestiones pendientes:*
¿Que tengo que mirar para decidir conmutar de C/20 a C/10 al inicio de la carga? Las opciones son tiempo y/o tensión.
¿Como me doy cuenta que la batería esta en mal estado para abortar la carga?
Ah = unidad de energía (almacenada) ¿No?
Circuito tentativo.


----------



## Josefe17

Resulta que lo que pretendo hacer es cargar una batería de 12V 6.5 Ah a partir de una fuente-cargador de un equipo telefónico (ARCE) de TRAC (telefonía rural de acceso celular) que me dieron para usarla para alimentar con un consumo mínimo (mañana o pasado subo el valor) un reloj digital de un autorradio de forma permanente. La carga sería esporádica una vez cada dos o tres meses cuando vaya al pueblo y sería recargarla a tope. El esquema de la conmutada de la salida regulada es el siguiente:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/consiste-circuito-fuente-alimentacion-conmutada-45004/ Añado que la corriente filtrada entra por V+ y sale también hacia carga y el solenoide mueve el switch (cierra circuito bajo tensión en el solenoide)

Si moderación considera doble posteo, que los unifique aquí.


----------



## adrian sala

Hola compañeros, yo estoy necesitando una fuente  de 13,2 para un transmisor, si alguien podria derme un esquema se los voy a agradecer, tengo un trafo de 12v con 2A,

Gracias y saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Con 2 Amp que vas a transmitir ? 

Saludos !

EDITO : Rectificado y filtrado te va a dar 17 Volts , con un LM350 lo bajás a tus 13,2 Vdc


----------



## adrian sala

es un transmisor veronica de fm de pequeña potencia 1w, pero es el que tenia a mano,

no se que consumo tiene pero he visto otros modelos con un trafo de semejante dimenciones.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ok , el LM350 te permite regular hasta 3 Amperes 

Saludos !


----------



## adrian sala

OK, muchas gracias, solo me queda ver como uno todo ya que no la tengo clara con la teoria, si pudieras ilustrame me vas a alludar aun mas,

el retificado y filtrado lo tengo pero conectando directamente el LM350 me da  el voltaje de 13,2v o tengo que agregar alguna resistencia.

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo puedo darte el plano , o puedo sugerirte que veas el datasheet del integrado y te fijes el plano que propone el fabricante , creo que así vas a aprender mejor 

Si tenés alguna duda con el plano , nos consultás 

Saludos !


----------



## adrian sala

ok gracias ya estoy buscando y abundan los planos, te agradesco DOSMETROS por tu ayuda.

Saludos !


----------



## rodr0

Hola, ue tal? Tengo una consulta:

Quiero saber si puedo utilizar un fuente de PC que utilizo para alimentar un ampli, para usarlo como cargador de una batería de 12V 7 Ah. 

más o menos por lo que estuve leyendo, lo de cargar una batería de 12V, se debería realizar con 13,5V a una corriente de 0.7Ah (en este caso). Bueno, desde ya agradecería su colaboración...


----------



## BKAR

Nilfred dijo:


> La batería Plomo-Ácido de mas de 2 años no sirve, la hayas usado o no.
> Si tenía 5v estaba muerta.
> Si tenía 5v y le metiste 12v sin regular la corriente la mataste.
> Para que carge necesitas como mínimo entre 13,5v y 13,8v
> Si tiene solo 8v luego de cargarla tendrías al menos 2 de 6 celdas en corto.
> Si tenes 5v, queres 12v y 1A, necesitas una resistencia de 7Ω 7W *¡Pobre Ohm, debe estar revolviéndose en su tumba!*





tengo en mi casa como 4 ATXs(no las fuentes slim, las pequeñas no), y todas superan los 12A  en corriente maxima a si que no creo que halla proplemas en cargar una apequeña bateria de 12V.... tanbien se que de debe cargar entre 13 y 14V ,ahi el problema las atx no botan ese voltaje...

se me ocurrio que si pongo a cargar con en +12(cable amarillo) y -5(blanco) la diferencia potencial seria +17 se podria cargar la batería!? +12...14A pero -5....0.5A
nunca lo he intentado
alguien me podría decir su opinión??


----------



## DOSMETROS

rodr0 dijo:


> Hola, ue tal? Tengo una consulta:
> 
> Quiero saber si puedo utilizar un fuente de PC que utilizo para alimentar un ampli, para usarlo como cargador de una batería de 12V 7 Ah.
> 
> más o menos por lo que estuve leyendo, lo de cargar una batería de 12V, se debería realizar con 13,5V a una corriente de 0.7Ah (en este caso). Bueno, desde ya agradecería su colaboración...


 
Claro , con 12 Vdc sólo vas a tener menos de media carga




BKAR dijo:


> tengo en mi casa como 4 ATXs (no las fuentes slim, las pequeñas no), y todas superan los 12A en corriente maxima a si que no creo que halla proplemas en cargar una apequeña bateria de 12V.... tanbien se que de debe cargar entre 13 y 14V ,ahi el problema las atx no botan ese voltaje...
> 
> se me ocurrio que si pongo a cargar con en +12(cable amarillo) y -5(blanco) la diferencia potencial seria +17 se podria cargar la batería!? +12...14A pero -5....0.5A
> nunca lo he intentado
> alguien me podría decir su opinión??


 
 Si , pero el cable blanco está limitado a un ampere.

Mejor poné los +12 Vdc de una fuente en serie con los +5 Vdc de otra , para obtener 17 Vdc a más de 10 Amperes y *QUE LAS CARCASAS NO SE TOQUEN* !

Saludos !


----------



## Nilfred

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *QUE LAS CARCASAS NO SE TOQUEN* !


Complicado, porque se unen por la conexión a tierra, hay que deshabilitar la 3ra pata del toma.

Lo estas subestimando: ¿Porque no le recomendás tu hilo de modificación de fuentes de PC?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tenés razón , se me pasaba lo del cablecito verde y amarillo 

 ando con ganas de hacer un cargador con fuente de PC

 Dadme tiempo


----------



## Josefe17

Ahora que dices lo de la tierra, me acuerdo de una vez, jugando con un autorradio y una ATX, que sin querer se me soltó el negativo que iba del casette al MOLEX, y seguía cantando. Me quedé alucinando. Luego, tras investigar, resulta que el negativo de la ATX estaba conectada a la carcasa, y la carcasa a tierra. La toma de tierra iba en una regleta donde también iba conectada la mesa de audio que tomaba la señal de salida del autorradio, pero esta NO tenía tierra. Sigo revisando, y veo que el ampli si tiene tierra. Entonces resultaba que la corriente que entraba al autorradio salía por el negativo de los altavoces, entraba a la mesa y salía por la salida de audio de la mesa hacia el PA, y en este el negativo iba a masa y esta a tierra y por la tierra hasta la ATX cerrando circuito.


----------



## Josefe17

Es curioso que reavive yo este hilo pero con una idea diferente. Lo que yo planteo ahora es que, tras días de investigación y mirar esquemas y esquemas, no hallo yo uno que me convezca para un cargador de una batería de automovil (creo que esas son de plomo-ácido) de 72 Ah. Por ello pido sugerencias a ver que es lo que hay, pero basadas en la experiencia si es posible. Me gustaría que fuese automático y sin relés (por SCR) a ver que surge.

Josefe17


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate los dos que puse ahí

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/disenar-cargador-flotante-57435/

Y estos otros dos 

 #_*43*_

Saludos !


----------



## pani_alex

1- bueno leyendo unos cuantos hilos adquiri algo de conocimiento y dudas, primero, un cargador flotante es un cargador lento? (ablando de baterias plomo hacidas para automoviles)

2- tambien lei y no me quedo claro lo de los cargadores a 13.8v (sin corte), mi duda seria, a este voltaje la bateria no se daña de ninguna manera?

3- y esta tiene que ver con mi ignorancia, porque la resistencia al hacer un cargador regulado a 13.8v? si no se coloca la resistencia, se daña la bateria? se debe calcular la resistencia para cada tipo de bateria que se quiere cargar? ablando del amperaje ya sea 7;25;45;100;120 A

4- con respecto a los alternadores y la carga en los vehiculos, el alternador produce CA oviamente, luego tiene un componente, esto es un puente rectificador o un rectificador de media onda, y ademas del rectificado lleva un regulador de tencion a 13.8v o pasa el voltaje que genere deacuerdo a los rpm?. Pregunto esto porque en un mercedes 220D que estoy tocando ahora esta el alternador, el rectificador o como sea que se le llama y luego va directo a la bateria, no hay nada mas que entre ellos, usando el chasis como negativo y solo un cable grueso que va a la bateria (positivo) y uno mas fino que va al tablero para encender una luz cuando no esta cargando.


----------



## zealot2

Muchos saludos a todos los integrantes del hilo, ya veo que fué toda una controvercia el cargador de DOSMETROS. Bueno, realmente aqui nadie a pensado el peor riesgó de dicho cargador, (suponiendo que quedase electrificado). ¿Que pasaría si en un momento que nos alejemos se posase un grulla o alguna gallina de campo encima de la batería con una pata en cada borne?, ese es el peor riesgo!!

  Bueno, DOSMETROS hace poco me dijiste que arreglara el título, y chico3001 me sugirió buscar sobre las batería, ya he aclarado las dudas que tenía ahora solo tengo 3 dudillas, ayudarme por favor.

1-  Cual es el voltage flotante de la batería, y para que sirve?, es acaso al voltage que debe quedar cargada?
2-  Suponiendo que regulo un LM317, a 14.2V con una corriente de 0.7A, para cargar una batería de backup de 7A. Yo mido el voltage a la salida del regulador y me dá 14.2V en el aire, una vez que lo conecto a la batería que voltage me daría un multímetro, el de la batería no?, la medición se iría por el menor cierto, o como sería? Porque si se vá por el voltage del regulador, no puedo medir con un comparador cuando este cargada (voltage flotante supongo), a no ser que conmute a cada rato y desconecte la batería para ver su volgate.
3-  Debo cargarla linealmente o conmutando, o sea por ráfagas?, si es por ráfagas a que frecuencia debe ser?, si es por ráfagas, le puedo dejar un borne y que solamente oscile el otro, o los dos?.  Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pone en el Buscar  "cargador de batería" 

Saludos !


----------



## luisba

Hola
Yo quisiera que me despejasen una pequeña duda. Compré una caja de intermitencia para la moto y no se si es de corriente alterna o continua (el de la tienda era un poco inútil y me hizo lo mismo con el caxon). El caso es que cuando lo conecto a la batería la tensión baja bastante, pero si lo conecto al cargador que hice si funciona, así que pensé que era el cargador, pero no creo porque lo conecté también a otro cargador ya hecho(de fábrica) y funciona igual. ¿alguna idea?
muchas gracias


----------



## Josefe17

Cortocircuito en el cacharro o sobreintensidad. Si es es alterna.


----------



## luisba

Muchas gracias. iré a descambiarlo


----------



## zealot2

Ya he leido bastante en la web hacerca de las baterias, he sido un chico aplicado, estudioso, he sido un alumno ejemplar. Ya tengo la respuesta a la 1ra pregunta que puse arriva, sin embargo las otras 2 no encuentro respuesta en nada de lo que leí. Una ayudita por favor?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ok 

1) - Entonces , elementalmente cargas a corriente constante y una vez cargada la fuente se cruza a tensión constante para mantenerla a flote (que no se descargue sola) , digo elementalmente porque hay otros métodos mas complicados que el moderador *Chico* las ha explicado varias veces.

2) - No conviene cargar una batería con una fuente regulada en tensión a menos que también esté limitada en corriente , seguramente cuando conectes la batería , esta mande en nla tensión leida 

3) - Se puede cargar con contínua y también por pulsos , media onda u onda completa , la frecuencia no es importante , alguna vez alguno hablaba de la frecuencia de sintonía del sulfato de plomo .

Fijate en el datasheet del LM317 en la página 21 tenés el cargador de 12 V y en la 22 hay otro para 6 V que si le cambias la de 1,1k por 2,4k lo llevás a 12 V , incluso podés hacer una combinación de los dos 

saludos !


----------



## zealot2

Un saludo. 

Muchas gracias DOSMETROS, muchas gracias hermano. Ya voy a hacer mi backup en estos días cuando arregle algunas cosas en la pincha. O anda o revienta!!!. 

Lo unico que me tiene loco y no encuentro una explicacion pertinente es el PWM. Yo se como funciona, yo se implementarlo, lo que no comprendo es como influye en las fuentes conmutadas y en los backups. Estoy casi seguro que cuando resuelva la explicacion en un caso, la tendre tambien para el otro. Estoy leyendo y estudiando montones de documentaciones pero nadie habla al respecto mis dudas, necesito el fuencionamiento exacto paso a paso del pwm ya sea en backup o en switching power suply. Gracias.


----------



## ClaudioYa

Si me permiten quiero hacer una pregunta algo tonta, supongamos que tengo una batería que el fabricante dice que se debe cargar con un voltaje no superior a 14v, si yo uso una fuente de por ejemplo 17v y una resistencia o limitador de corriente entre la batería y dicha fuente. Al cargar la batería el voltaje caería dependiendo de la carga de la batería y la corriente que tenga la fuente, entonces mi duda es: ¿se considera que estoy cargando la batería con los 17v de la fuente o con la tensión que se obtiene en la caida de la resistencia o limitador de corriente?.

Por si no me expliqué bien lo pongo con un ejemplo:

La batería tiene una tensión de 12v, el cargador 17v y coloco una resistencia entre ambos, no importa el valor. Mido la tensión de la batería mientras se carga y me da por ejemplo 12.5v, ¿la batería está recibiendo 17v o 12.5v?. Esto para saber si necesito o no regular la tensión de la fuente a 14v para no dañar la batería (al margen del corte de carga y otras cuestiones).


----------



## papirrin

Si limitas corriente cae la tensión.


----------



## Scooter

Si mides 12 son 12, si mides 15 son 15. La batería no puede ver más allá de sus bornes.
Tendrás que desconectar manualmente o con un circuito cuando llegues a los 14,5V o los que sean porque con la resistencia acabaría acercándose a los 17V aunque tarde mucho en llegar.


----------



## SKYFALL

Búscate en el foro el diagrama de algún cargador para baterias de 12 voltios hay bastantes, y a la entrada del circuito dc podrías conectar los 17V que tienes disponibles.


----------



## ClaudioYa

Gracias por sus comentarios. Ahora me queda claro, porque pensaba que si a una batería de 12v le aplicabas por ej. 30v le hacías daño más allá que limitando la corriente caiga a 12v +/-. De esto dependía si para cargarla tenía que regular o no el voltaje.

Se que no puedo dejarla cargando sin control, estoy viendo de hacerme un regulador de carga que corte automáticamente y he visto varios. Algún día armaré alguno.


----------



## mario17farias

Hola quiero montar una plaquita que tengo para cargar baterias de coches, tengo un trafo con tap central de 12+12 AC, he leido por ahí que puedo obviar el devanado del medio y utilizar los extremos, o sea 12+12AC que serían 24VAC ya que la plaquita requiere de un trafo sin tap central, es eso valido?
Saludos...


----------



## dearlana

Hola mario17farias:

*Usa solo entre el central y uno de los extremos. Deja los otros 12 voltios libres.*


No conectes los 24 voltios a la placa porque luego; al ser rectificados y filtrados por la placa,  suben a 24V X 1,41 = 33,84 Voltios en corriente continua: Demasiados para cargar la batería.

¡Suerte!.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , dejo aca un Link de un interesante cargador autocmatico para baterias seladas : http://www.robkalmeijer.nl/techniek...hniek/hambladen/qst/2001/05/page44/index.html
! Desejo que el  les sea util !
!Abrazoz desde Brasil !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------

